# Magnum research lone eagle



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

*Got a lone eagle in 7mm-08, stainless, shot it a few times last week, seems pretty accurate out to 60yds, maybe farther, that was just my shot distance to target. Anybody have any experience with these or any spare goodies for it laying around? I know it hasn't been made for awhile, haven't found any outlets for aftermkt stuff.:thumbup:*


----------

